# Scuba diving



## fltops (Jul 24, 2012)

Heard there is a large scuba diving community in Dubai. Any suggestion as top dive clubs in town? I'm looking at my dive gear and it's looking a bit dry, time to find a place to go diving.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

All depends on the type of diving you are after.

For wrecks, the west cost is best (Dubai side of UAE). Plenty of them ranging from 12m to 30m in depth. There is the Energy Determination which goes down to 80m but it isn't dived that often.

There are wrecks on the east coast, but fewer in the recreational range. There are deeper wrecks 70m+ for the tech divers.

For marine life, the east coast and into Musandam (Oman) is where it's at. 

As far as dive centres go, on the west coast you have, Al Boom, Pavillion Dive Centre, TDIC and in Abu Dhabi, Al Mahara.

East Coast there is Divers Down, Freestyle, Scuba 2000, 7 Seas.

From Dibba into Musandam, you have Nomad, Al Marsa and Sheesa Beach.

There are also two BSAC clubs, one in Dubai and one in Abu Dhabi.


Just holler if you need any more info


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Any advice for any "best experience dive" for beginner (20m)? Except both aquariums with sharks


----------



## fltops (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Ogri, I think I'll start will Al Boom and go from there, obviously you are a diver? Pm me.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Best experience dive?

Difficult one. Whale sharks in Mussandam is a pretty good experience. Just unfortunately you never know when one will turn up.



fltops,

How ever did you guess I am a diver? lol


----------



## Macek (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi again!

Back in scuba stuff  Please help me with those questions

Could you please let me know if there are any interesting options for diving only in the forenoon? I have some friends that are busy in afternoons and weekends. 

Whale sharks in Mussandam: planning to go there, are chances around 50-50 to see a shark? Any other alternative?

Which of the two aquariums is better for shark diving?

Thank you!!


----------



## YNWA2011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sharjah Wanderers Sport Club, Dive Section is also a BSAC club for those based in the Northern Emirates.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I would love to get into Scuba diving when i arrive over, thanks for the info


----------



## kiwi_gal (Jun 25, 2014)

hi there

quite an old thread but try anyway

any divers in Abu Dhabi outhere?

seeking for advise on cool dive site in Abu area

any advice is appreciated
cheerz


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

Fltops - we dive with Divers Down who also have a shop and office in Dubai at Riva beach club now. if your looking to join in with a diving community they regularly have monthly socials at Riva beach club, so you could meet some divers that live in Dubai and dive over at their resort in Fujairah. Really friendly and welcoming bunch. Just look up divers down dubai on Facebook for info of socials etc. maybe an idea to look up some reviews on trip adviser as there are lots on there for the dive operators already mentioned in this thread.


----------



## kiwi_gal (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for replying! Looked them up, they operating in Fujairah, no info on them in Abu Dhabi area where we intend to explore some dive spots. (we have dived Fujairah couple years ago).

Was hoping to get some tips from the locals on recent dives.

Cheers!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

kiwi_gal,

check out Al Mahara. They operate from AD and are in Emirates Palace and Sir Bani Yas island. Ask for Kathleen


----------



## kiwi_gal (Jun 25, 2014)

Ogri750 said:


> kiwi_gal,
> 
> check out Al Mahara. They operate from AD and are in Emirates Palace and Sir Bani Yas island. Ask for Kathleen


thanks, Ogri
already booking with them :fingerscrossed:

any experience on dive sites there? 
what to expect?

cheerz!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

By all accounts, Sir Bani Yas is very good.

Kathleen (the owner) keeps asking when I am going. I will head there one day soon I guess.

I am dreading the thought at the moment of dropping into cold water off Sydney in a couple of days. Knew I should have packed my dry-suit.


----------



## kiwi_gal (Jun 25, 2014)

thought, i owe some report on dives with Al Mahara - i did indeed went on 2 dives trip at Breakwater, the guide was very friendly and helpful, the spot is not much to see, unfortunately, too merky, poor vis ~3m, not much marine life

I'd recomend Fujaira as a better deal!


----------



## tjflamezz (Aug 31, 2014)

Got my open water license in January 2014.
So far I have been to the Blue Planet diving centre out near Dibba Rock on the east cost (north point of Al Aqqah, Khor Fakkan). The people there have been nice. Done about 4 dives there so far, in Jan and recently in August.
Visibility for all dives was about 10 meters, though the last dive we had some choppy weather.

Im looking to go to some of the other spots at some point (when i find the time ). People keep telling me to go check out the Musandam diving spots. Obviously thats oman so its a big of a trek.
Other than that, as per this forum and what I have heard the wreck dives in UAQ and RAK are quite nice (i believe it was UAQ that had the 80meters wreck dive, not sure tho).

Thats been my experience so far.


----------



## GumGardner (Aug 24, 2013)

I would definitely recommend hooking up with these guys, very sociable and a brilliant centre to learn with. 
They also do organised trips for qualified divers

THE Dive Centre Dubai | Scuba Diving in Dubai, PADI Courses UAE
check them out on facebook too

https://www.facebook.com/The.Dive.Centre.Dubai/info


----------

